# Chucks's DIY Mixes



## Chukin'Vape (22/11/17)

Ok so I have a few personal favourites that I have created in time gone by. This thread will be where I post em mixes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/11/17)

First one up - Banana Cream Candy, not sure if yall remember this sweet from the 90's - but it was EVERYTHING back then, originally I was going for a Banana Steri Stumpie, but then the first variation was more like a creamy candy. So I then mixed some Super sweet in to boost that profile, and taaadaaaaa. I wouldnt say this recipe is 100% complete, so I would like to see other variations of this - but this is a good start.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2015450/Banana+Cream+Candy




View attachment 114190

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/12/17)

So here is a quicky you can mix up on the go - FW Grape Soda just works so well with a bit of CAP Jelly Candy. Enjoy
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045187/GraapVaap

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DS_vaper (7/12/17)

Thanks for creating this page bro I've been looking for inspiration for a grape vape. Went and got a white grape concintrate with no idea as to what to mix it with.  that excited impulse buy. By seeing ur grape soda mix u have given me an idea for a new flavour. If I come rite I'll post my recipe here.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/12/17)

DS_vaper said:


> Thanks for creating this page bro I've been looking for inspiration for a grape vape. Went and got a white grape concintrate with no idea as to what to mix it with.  that excited impulse buy. By seeing ur grape soda mix u have given me an idea for a new flavour. If I come rite I'll post my recipe here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



This was such a lekke post to read, thanks for the feedback. I'd would be sick to see your variation bruv - so please post it in this thread man. But yes the WS23 + Jelly Candy + Super Sweet + "Fruit Of Choice" - will give you a good base for a sugary soda, the options are endless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/1/18)

Hey there vape famz, if the heat is killing you - and you need a new fruit blend. Try this one, these two fruits are old school - but WORK so well together I decided to call it missionary. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2122062/Missionary

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/5/18)

Tsup Vape Naysh, here is my latest recipe - hope yall enjoy!

This is a CBE Double Mango recipe im working on, its chasing that cush man profile. The inspiration is defo from there - yall can hate on the 1% SS. But if you vape Cush Man, you'll know the OG probably has double that in there. Yall can also hate on the Citric Acid - But the Malaysians are defo dumping this stuff in their juice to make their fruits pop, i've tried the malic route, and Malic just mutes - where citric acid at low % does enhance certain fruits. Also the % % on Mango is very high - this is why I was hunting far and wide for a good mango that holds at higher %. This is a bit more of a in your face recipe, its purposely made this way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

